# Wabi Kusa's meet - London



## ghostsword (11 Nov 2010)

The London Mob is meeting to have a go at Wabi Kusa's, Sat 4th Dec 2010 mid day.

This is will be a great opportunity to get to grips with a wabi kusa setup from ground up. 

I already purchased clay, some spagnum moss, the tray's and over Â£50 on a mix of Hygros..  

Intend to make enough Wabi's to give as Christmas presents.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Nov 2010)

I am hoping to make this one, thanks to Matt (a1matt) for hosting this meeting 

More info can be found here: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=1139.0


----------



## ghostsword (12 Nov 2010)

Thanks Paulo.

Bring your camera as well, maybe you can give me a lesson on how to use the slr and taking pictures of aquariums.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Nov 2010)

By the way, I bought too many Hygrophilas, so if anyone wants some let me know.  

I am setting up a couple of wabi's this weekend, but lots should be left over.

Matt, you know where I live, so if you feel like a trip to east end come and pick some plants.


----------



## Arana (12 Nov 2010)

Sounds very cool, always wanted to try a Wabi, will you be collecting any soil/mud from the wild?


----------



## ghostsword (12 Nov 2010)

Nothing from the wild.. I bought some clay, potting clay, will add some nutrients to it, then mix with coco fibers and spagnum moss and make some balls. Put on a pottery tray and add water.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Nov 2010)

I am happy for this meet to be opened up to UKAPS members  (Although please let me do the inviting next time Luis.)

We have not yet worked out the logistics of getting all the necessary materials in.

Luis might have solved this problem for us by buying in enough for everyone    
I will wait for him to post back after he has made his first batch of WK's as he can then guide us with how much is needed and\or what he has to spare.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2010)

Have fun, guys.  Sounds like a brilliant event.  

It's great that you can get together so easily.  It almost makes me want to move to London!

Please post lots of pics too.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Nov 2010)

Cheers George.  It's a big advantage of living in London, I for one appreciate it 

Often there are cheap tickets to\from London too. The trick is to book in advance.
We all made it to TGM and back for Â£20 in the summer.
For those out of town we will look after you well if you make the journey down here (I think SteveUK had a good weekend of it when he came down form the Midlands last  )


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Nov 2010)

Its great to see members getting together. 

I may, in the future, hold something similar at my house. Maybe an opportunity to help others with image taking.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Nov 2010)

Thanks Mark.

We aim to do one LFKC meet each month.  These are not inclusive, UKAPS members are welcome too 

More often than not at someones house, but not always (this months was at the aqueous art gallery. LFS tours and restaurant meals also play a role).

We were recently invited to Aquajardin southampton as well, but that is for a future thread  

I see these meets as the backbone of a regional club. Makes it easier for us to share (we share fish, shrimps, plants, ideas, inspiration, and lots of food too!).


----------



## ghostsword (12 Nov 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Its great to see members getting together.
> 
> I may, in the future, hold something similar at my house. Maybe an opportunity to help others with image taking.



Now this is something that I would travel to..


----------



## a1Matt (1 Dec 2010)

*Re: Wabi Kusa's meet - London - Sat Dec 4th midday*

just a reminder that the meeting to make Wabi Kusa's (and eat food, talk fishy stuff, stare at tanks, and so on  ) is taking place this Saturday. Details here: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=1139.0

If anyone wants to come along I'd appreciate if you could let me know by end of tomorrow (thu) so that I can buy in the right amount of food for lunch (going shopping first thing on Friday before work).


----------



## a1Matt (3 Dec 2010)

We've had to postpone this meet (transport in London is up the spout because of the snow).
I'll post here again once we have a rescheduled date set.  Or, of course you can follow the thread over at LFKC


----------

